# American Social Events



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

I am a 28 year old male relocating to the UAE from Los Angeles. I am looking to network and socialise with other Americans in Dubai. Any advise on how to meet other Americans would be great!


----------



## Nomerci (Apr 28, 2010)

So you don't want to meet people in general, they have to be American?
Hmmm, don't know how to do that really....you could make a sign saying "I want to meet fellow Americans"...hang it around your neck, and see what happens. 

Oh, you could also go to American food outlets, you are guaranteed to find some there.


----------



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

Ha ha im sure there will be plenty of Americans at Kentucky Fried Chicken...

I am open to meeting people of all nationalities. I currently know people in Dubai of all nationalities but want to network with fellow Americans working abroad for future business opportunities upon my return to the states. It doesnt hurt to network with people who I ultimately know will be returning to their home land.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Nomerci, please refrain from mocking other posters, even if you disagree with their points of view you should at least respect them all. Very cool of Khourky to see the joking side of your comment, but someone else could have taken offence instead from your stereotyping and judgamental comment.


----------



## Nomerci (Apr 28, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Nomerci, please refrain from mocking other posters, even if you disagree with their points of view you should at least respect them all. Very cool of Khourky to see the joking side of your comment, but someone else could have taken offence instead from your stereotyping and judgamental comment.


dizzy, khourky took my comment exactly as it was meant, in good humour.
If anybody else can't, then that would be their problem, not mine.
And since khourky and myself are fellow yanks, or septics, as some like to call us, we do , apparently, understand each other.


----------



## Nomerci (Apr 28, 2010)

khourky, as I do not live in Dubai, but in Doha, I can't really help.
BUT, you may try registering with the American Embassy, we used to do that while living in Saudi, and made contacts that way.


----------



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

I just registered for American Business Council Dubai. I spoke to one of the Board of Directors and he mentioned they have regular professional and social networking events. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nomerci (Apr 28, 2010)

khouryh said:


> I just registered for American Business Council Dubai. I spoke to one of the Board of Directors and he mentioned they have regular professional and social networking events.
> 
> Thanks!


Great, good luck and happy networking!


----------



## JMT (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello! I am a fellow American living in Dubai and would enjoy meeting up sometime with anyone that is interested in making friends. If you would like to meet up message me and I can drive and meet you somewhere. I will only be here for a short time.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Some people are just to sensitive!!!,,, I got your humor


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Some people are just to sensitive!!!,,, I got your humor


By the way I am an American


----------



## Nomerci (Apr 28, 2010)

Naa, it's ok, some people do misunderstand, therefore , as a MOD, one has to make sure all is in order.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

While I've never been to the event, you should check out Emirates Golf Club on the 4th of July. They typically have an event for Americans.


----------



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies and to the fellow americans ill be catching you at Mc D's and KFC!

So are there any 4th of July events where i can drink watered down american beer and eat some over cooked hamburgers?


----------



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

Iron Horse said:


> While I've never been to the event, you should check out Emirates Golf Club on the 4th of July. They typically have an event for Americans.


You posted that before i could even ask the question. Will you be attending Iron Horse?


----------



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

bigbang70 said:


> Some people are just to sensitive!!!,,, I got your humor
> 
> 
> By the way I am an American


Big Bang - How long have you been in Dubai? I will be living in Dubai Marina and working in DMC. What industry are you in?


----------



## IkumiM (Jul 31, 2010)

hi everyone! i just read your threads, i know im a couple months late but my husband and I just moved here from California and living in the marina. Would love to meet up if anyone is interested. We love going to Mai Tai bar on the walk


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

IkumiM said:


> hi everyone! i just read your threads, i know im a couple months late but my husband and I just moved here from California and living in the marina. Would love to meet up if anyone is interested. We love going to Mai Tai bar on the walk


Mai Tai, great place, just watch those tiki tiki cocktails - they're mental!


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

*slow e-mail*



khouryh said:


> Big Bang - How long have you been in Dubai? I will be living in Dubai Marina and working in DMC. What industry are you in?


I was just notified of your reply,,,,,,, anyway I've been here for 10 months i'm freelance at the time.. I'm in Discovery Gardens..

I'm originally from Cincinnati, OH, Where abouts are you from??


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bigbang70 said:


> I was just notified of your reply,,,,,,, anyway I've been here for 10 months i'm freelance at the time.. I'm in Discovery Gardens..
> 
> I'm originally from Cincinnati, OH, Where abouts are you from??





IkumiM said:


> hi everyone! i just read your threads, i know im a couple months late but my husband and *I just moved here from California* and living in the marina. Would love to meet up if anyone is interested. We love going to Mai Tai bar on the walk



Whoooossssshhhhh


----------



## IkumiM (Jul 31, 2010)

bigbang70 said:


> I was just notified of your reply,,,,,,, anyway I've been here for 10 months i'm freelance at the time.. I'm in Discovery Gardens..
> 
> I'm originally from Cincinnati, OH, Where abouts are you from??


My husband is from california, i am originally from new jersey but we both moved here from San Francisco. How do you like Discovery Gardens?

and yes, Mai Tai bar is dangerous..but good! its mellow so we like it


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

*whooosh*



Andy Capp said:


> Whoooossssshhhhh


I'm assuming you don't realize that California makes up most of the west coast and has many cities. So i will tell you that southern Cali. and Northern Cali are more specific and a particular city in those two halves would be even more specific i can give you a link for a map if you like???


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bigbang70 said:


> I'm assuming you don't realize that California makes up most of the west coast and has many cities. So i will tell you that southern Cali. and Northern Cali are more specific and a particular city in those two halves would be even more specific * i can give you a link for a map if you like???*


Would you please, that'd be brilliant, is it anywhere near new york?


----------



## IkumiM (Jul 31, 2010)

was San Francisco not specific enough? I would love a map then.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Would you please, that'd be brilliant, is it anywhere near new york?


Google Old Mexico


----------



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

sorry for not replying earlier i stopped receiving emails when you all replied. I am actually from Orange County, California. Southern California. To be a bit more exact im from Central Orange county in the city of Orange... yes, way too many oranges in this sentance. $5 dollars for anyone who can guess what we were known for 50 years ago in Orange County..


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

khouryh said:


> sorry for not replying earlier i stopped receiving emails when you all replied. I am actually from Orange County, California. Southern California. To be a bit more exact im from Central Orange county in the city of Orange... yes, way too many oranges in this sentance. $5 dollars for anyone who can guess what we were known for 50 years ago in Orange County..


Disneyland and yes lots of orange groves before they sold out to the Irvine Company and development ran wild. I would have to add a great surfing spot too at Dana Point before the harbor.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Iron Horse said:


> Disneyland and yes lots of orange groves before they sold out to the Irvine Company and development ran wild. I would have to add a great surfing spot too at Dana Point before the harbor.


:clap2: I'd say that answer deserves 50 bucks!!! :clap2:


----------



## IkumiM (Jul 31, 2010)

Agreed!


----------



## gnasty (Sep 3, 2010)

*Another American in the House*

Worked in Whittier and lived in the OC for two years! Originally from Boston and yes I do hate the LAKERS


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

*the OC and ABC*



khouryh said:


> sorry for not replying earlier i stopped receiving emails when you all replied. I am actually from Orange County, California. Southern California. To be a bit more exact im from Central Orange county in the city of Orange... yes, way too many oranges in this sentance. $5 dollars for anyone who can guess what we were known for 50 years ago in Orange County..


I'm from Irvine and lived in Huntington Beach more recently. 

Anyway, American Business Council is a good place for making business contacts and they do indeed have events at least once if not twice a month or so. I'm going to their Iftar dinner tomorrow night.

don't know how you feel about church but I go to an evangelical Xn expat church called Fellowship of the Emirates that meets in the Arjaan Tower in Media City. It's a very international church but the pastor is American and there are many Americans from various work backgrounds there as well. Dubai Christian Church (Fellowship of the Emirates)


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

Texas native here and A&M grad, moved here a month ago. If anyone is interested in going out for some drinks or just hanging out please message me, getting a little cabin fever. And if you know anywhere to watch American football please please  let me know! I am also in the Dubai Marina


----------



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

So are we doing an "American" night out? I'll set it up if enough people go. 

Email me if interested.


----------



## david.harmon (Dec 20, 2010)

If it's during the weekend, I'm open to it.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

khouryh said:


> so are we doing an "american" night out? I'll set it up if enough people go.
> 
> Email me if interested.


interested!!!


----------



## khouryh (May 3, 2010)

Any recommendations? Possibly brunch? Drinks? 

Anyone recommend places?


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi guys,

Did you ever end up going out for drinks? My family's from New York state...does that kind of qualify me to tag along?!

Best,

Andrew


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, old thread. Count me in for any American outings. 

Im from Chicago but have been to California numerous times for business reasons, I know someone here posted they are from Huntington Beach, love that place and its beautiful women!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Count me in as well... I am from the Lone Star State...


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Is this happening? If so, when and where?? I am definitely interested!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe we should start a new thread and get something going seeing as this is an old thread and something has already happened?


----------



## njj1986 (Dec 7, 2010)

count me in as well if this ever occurs.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

...


----------



## Andrew James (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi,

Wow, lots of replies! How about meeting somewhere in the Marina area?


----------



## amik (Nov 3, 2010)

same here!!


----------

